# look at what I got from petsmart....



## Malawi_G (Jan 24, 2005)

I pass by my local petsmart today and was just checking on some deco and I find this fake wood with mushrooms on it on sale...reg price is 39.99 and it was on sale for 24.99 as I was looking on the stock I notice one that has a huge crack on the bottom part, but won't be noticeable its just if it drops it will probably break...so I ask the manager if they would reduce the price and they told me they would take off another 50% on top of the sale price and I got it for $12..lol.....here it is:

you'll never see the crack anyways, but I was carefull not to drop it on my way home....  









heres my tank.....


----------



## JUSTIN B (Mar 7, 2009)

Sure does give a great landscape effect.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

i do like mushrooms :wink:


----------



## Malawi_G (Jan 24, 2005)

The food you mean?????


----------



## acrosstic (Mar 24, 2008)

I've got one I'm trying to sell right now.

Not a huge fan of the mushrooms myself. I inherited this one with my new tank.

I like natural rock setups.


----------



## Malawi_G (Jan 24, 2005)

Mee too.....I just don't have the money to get more rocks and malaysian wood at the moment so I when I got a deal with this one I took it......won't hurt to try something at least once...lol....it's not gonna stay for good cause I always change my tank around every few months or so....


----------



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

I think the shroom looks cool. I can tell from your apisto tank that you are more than capable of scaping a natural look.


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

nice find. 
petsmart is awesome. i got a 50% off there to when i bought 
a damaged piece. its one of the wood/plastic that was originally 37.00 and with my $5 survey
reward the piece came to under $15 tax incl.

plus when i purchase a product from them thay may have messed up my water and killed 6 of my fishes. they gave me around $100 worth of gift card to replace my stock.


----------



## niccomau (Oct 14, 2008)

Petsmart is awesome most of the time  I have about three petsmarts in the area and they all just started carrying a wider selection of africans, and even have bolivian rams now too. They also have these aquatic plants that they sell - they aren't in water just in plastic containers with a jelly like substance at the bottom for the roots. I would def. recommend them (thought I've only bought the anubias) as they are cheaper than aquatic plants you buy at your LFS and the best part is there is absolutley no snails on them! They grow just fine too...


----------



## BoostedX (Mar 1, 2009)

niccomau said:


> Petsmart is awesome most of the time  I have about three petsmarts in the area and they all just started carrying a wider selection of africans, and even have bolivian rams now too. *They also have these aquatic plants that they sell - they aren't in water just in plastic containers with a jelly like substance at the bottom for the roots*. I would def. recommend them (thought I've only bought the anubias) as they are cheaper than aquatic plants you buy at your LFS and the best part is there is absolutley no snails on them! They grow just fine too...


The ONLY ones i buy is the ones that are almost dead. Buy some fert tabs and place right uder them in the tank and they are back to shape in no time. Personally I really dont like the mushrooms but hey good deal on them.


----------

